# Wine BARREL Bung Size



## I3igDmsu (Oct 22, 2016)

What size bung do I need for a full size wine barrel? I'm guessing it's around 50-60 gallons.

Thanks.


----------



## terrymck (Oct 22, 2016)

Measure the hole as accurately as possible. Vernier calipers would help. Then look for a supplier that gives you the average diameter of a stopper. I think More Wine does this. that is the diameter across the middle of the plug. So if you have a 1 inch hole buy a stopper with a 1" average diameter and it will go half way into the hole.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 22, 2016)

If you measure the top of the opening and post it - I can tell you which bung you would need and give you both of the dimensions as well.


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 22, 2016)

I gave Steve, AIO, the size of my bung hole & he sent me a 8.5 two hole bung so I can vacuum rack into the barrel. Works perfectly, thanks Steve. Roy


----------

